

The Glider: A Universal Hacker Emblem  - twoz
http://catb.org/hacker-emblem/

======
cma
We need this like politics needed the American flag pin.

~~~
silentbicycle
This is just asking for a bunch of territorial squabbling about who is a
_real_ hacker and who is a _poser_. Arguments about identity tend to produce
lots of heat and very little light.

(As to Eric S. Raymond and his incessant volunteering to speak for all
hackers: No comment.)

~~~
nfriedly
I actually put one of these on my site back when I was 16 and thought it was
cool. Apparently someone else didn't think I was 'hacker enough.' It was the
only time I ever had my site defaced :/

~~~
mahmud
If it makes you feel any better, whoever defaced your site was no hacker
either.

~~~
Quarrelsome
Wait.... i've got it! If you think you're a hacker you are definately not a
hacker. Is this entry criteria we can agree upon?

------
10ren
I shall proudly display the absence of this logo to signify my solidarity with
non-conformist hackers everywhere.

------
seejay
Now if you excuse me, I gotta go and try submitting the "Hacker Manifesto" to
Hacker news ;)

------
pookleblinky
I always considered a big, threateningly bushy beard to be the de facto symbol
of hackerdom.

Just try imagining RMS without his beard.

------
peregrine
Hacker sub-culture doesn't need logos so it can become mainstream and cool.

------
huhtenberg
Makes a great bumper sticker too -
<http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6499/glider.jpg> :)

(edit) converted to jpg

~~~
apsurd
Super huge image alert!!

Hot mother of God can you please use your hacker skills and compress that
image. It's nearly 1.5 megs

~~~
Steve0
Easy there: 150.99 KB (154611 bytes)

------
dmoney
If hackers use the glider, what are Game of Life enthusiasts supposed to use?

~~~
silentOpen
Spaceships?

------
Oompa
Awesome. Now I need a patch of it for my backpack, along with my nerd merit
badges.

------
seiji
We think Very Proper Dog outranks Glider:
[http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/f/1242009351/abs-hackerdojo-
cl...](http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/f/1242009351/abs-hackerdojo-classy.jpg)

------
seejay
Never thought this would be famous in "Hacker News" coz this isn't quite the
latest news :D

No offense to the people who didn't know about it but isn't this kinda old
news to the people aware of the Hacker Culture?

~~~
beta
I try my very hardest to ignore any notion of "Hacker Culture"

------
vertis
The definition of 'news' should be googled by anyone who voted this up. This
is not recent!

------
akkartik
I made it my favicon just so rails stopped dropping that whole class of errors
into my logs <http://akkartik.name>

